# Socond hand Project One



## tripstation (May 7, 2012)

Hi,
I have been offered a second hand 2011 6.9 ssl with full Dura Ace, RXL wheels and the rest of the stuff the cheapest options.
If I were to buy a current model with thy same spec, I would be ~ £5600.
The chap rekons the bike has done 100 miles.
Any thoughts?


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

It depends how much he's asking for. 5600 - you might as well get a new bike - 1000- then jump on it!


----------



## tripstation (May 7, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks for the reply.
He says I can have the bike for £2500.
I am 5',8" with an inside leg of 30-31". The bike is a 52cm.
I am thinking that it would fit with say a 110mm stem.
It currently has a 95mm stem.
Do you think that this bike would be too small anyway.
I am also considering going for a fitting, at Bespoke Cycles in London, the price which would come off a new Project One, and would also be asking them about sizes etc.
What do you think?


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Working at a Trek dealer and being the bike fitter, I believe a 52cm is too small. I'd put you on a 54cm. I'm 5'11" with a 33-34" inseam (to the ground - not pant leg inseam) and I ride a 58cm H1 with a 105mm stem.


----------



## Madone SIX (May 13, 2012)

Not sure if it helps, but I can be set up on a 54 or 56. My current fit has me riding a 54 Project 1 with a 100mm stem. My 2008 Madone is a 56. I am 5'10 with a 82.5 cm (32in) inseam. 

I measure my inseam like this:

Wear your cycling shorts, and take the measurements in bare feet.
1. Inseam 
Set your feet approximately 8" apart and straddle a straight edge – something like a square or 
a 2' level is ideal. Put as much pressure on your crotch as you feel when sitting on your bike 
seat. Measure the distance from the top of the level to the ground. Alternatively, mark the wall, 
then step away and take the measurement of the mark to the ground. And whatever you do, 
please don't use the inseam measurement from your Levi's! Pants inseams are at least 2" 
shorter than your actual inseam.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh, and by the way, effective top tube is a far better measure of starting off for a good fit.

A 55cm LaPierre fits me as well as my 58cm Madone. Both have 57cm effective top tubes.


----------



## tripstation (May 7, 2012)

Hi,
Is the bike worth the money, considering it has no warranty?
Should I buy a brand new 2012, or wait for the 2013 model?


----------

